# Replacing bulb in sealed trailer light



## Dodgecorona (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a 23ft tennessee trailer that I use to haul my boat around and I noticed today when I was going fishing that the brake light bulb is out. I took off the outer red light reflectors and found that the lights are in a sealed container and I cannot figure out how to pop open the container. Anybody know how to open it because I don't want to have to buy a whole new light just replace a cheap bulb?


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dodgecorona said:


> I have a 23ft tennessee trailer that I use to haul my boat around and I noticed today when I was going fishing that the brake light bulb is out. I took off the outer red light reflectors and found that the lights are in a sealed container and I cannot figure out how to pop open the container. Anybody know how to open it because I don't want to have to buy a whole new light just replace a cheap bulb?



You will have to buy the whole sealed unit.  It is a sealed unit for a reason, to be waterproof.

Check around see if you can't find an LED replacement. You can buy the whole unit for about the same price as the light.


----------



## jkoch (Mar 17, 2010)

You should find a model # on it. check with truck parts and car parts dealers. If you can give them the model, you will find a WIDE variation in pricing.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Mar 21, 2010)

place light in oven to soften the "glue". heat back up when finish to reseal. works perfect


----------

